# Bowel Obstruction



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad she is better. Tayla had a blockage at 13 months. Very different situation from yours. No diarrhea, did not eat and no vomiting, although she tried once. Couldn't settle down and very clingy. She ate a rock.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Brinkley is 22 months and it was an awful experience. Glad your pup is OK too! I had always heard about bowel obstructions with symptoms more like your pups which is why I thought I'd share!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping Brinkley continues to recover.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoping Brinkley is OK and will continue to recover quickly. We never know what our dogs will eat. My Kylie tries to eat things outside too. We have pet insurance and hope for the best, as we take objects from her mouth everyday.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for that information. I was not aware of that.

I am very glad to hear that Brinkley is OK. I know it's never fun to have to go through something like that. 

About a month or so ago, Holly was playing with a large inflatable rubber ball. Well, she popped it, and before I could get it from her, she had eaten a large piece of it. I ended up having to induce vomiting, and out came a really large piece. PHEW! Or so I thought.

All was normal for the next few weeks. Good poops, eating and drinking well, etc. But then one day, we ended up playing the "What's in Holly's Poop?" game. Turns out, it was another piece of the ball. I'm amazed (and thankful) it passed... but it could have just as easily become lodged in there and caused a blockage.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is my biggest worry! Both my boys eat everything! A couple weeks ago I rushed Charlie to the vet because he ate part of two of my husband's dress shirts and we had to induce vomiting. Earlier this year Duke ate some hard plastic off a play slide at daycare. Thankfully he threw it all up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We experienced the obstruction surgery when Brady was three. Our symptoms were quite different. He actually threw up two halves of a face cloth and a tiny piece was missing. He stopped eating and strained to poop. We were back and forth to the vet for three days because nothing showed up on the x rays except a couple air pockets, and all his symptoms were also symptoms of intestinal irritation, the he started to eat on day three, so we thought we were past it. Next day I knew he wasn't right, vet could not get me an appt with a specialist for a ultrasound until the next day. My lesson was when in doubt, go with the ultrasound sooner. He had a piece of face cloth in his intestine and a piece in his stomach connected by a piece of string. The string was cutting a hole like a saw. I was fortunate they did the surgery when they did. He is perfectly fine now. That was four years ago.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I worry about this happening with Ella because she puts everything in her mouth. I don't know how much she actually eats if it. I try to keep her from stuff and she sends to normally drop stuff, but I do know she chewed up a stick into little pieces today and ate some before I cod l could get it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sure am glad Brinkley is going to be fine. I have a 17 month that from day one our neighbors called goat because she tried to eat everything. Everyone thought her name was leave it. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

I am so glad I am not the only one struggling to keep everything out of my pups mouth! I have tried everything that I can think of to deter her but she loves to chew and eat! 
Thanks for all of the well wishes! Brinkley is doing great 3+ weeks post surgery (she is currently sleeping under my feet)!


----------



## Wiiliesmonna (Mar 7, 2020)

BrinkleyMom said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share our latest "adventure" with our sweet Brinkley girl!
> 
> About three weeks ago, I went out of town to be in a friend's wedding. Since my husband is currently deployed, Brinkley was boarded at her usual boarding facility (which we love). I dropped her off Thursday evening...
> 
> ...


How much did the surgery cost?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wiiliesmonna said:


> How much did the surgery cost?


Vet costs vary depending on where you live, for this type of surgery you could be looking at several thousands of dollars.


----------

